# New gear arrived today



## Birnando

So, I've been eagerly awaiting yet another parcel from Maksim, and today it arrived.

I've taken a couple shots with my phone, sorry about the quality of the images.
I can't wait to test this stuff out

What you are seeing is a Red Aoto, a Hakka Renge and a custom Yoshikane 270mm left-handed in carbon steel (white #2)

I'm looking forward to bringing it all back for the meet-up down in Denmark come the 25th.






[/IMG]


----------



## stereo.pete

You have great taste in knives, that Yoshikane is simple yet elegant.


----------



## Crothcipt

I so want to have a Yangi, but I know I will never use one for what it is made. Same with a deba. Altho I think I will buy a cheap one off of 330 mate to learn how to sharpen a single bevel. I think it was Onvid that did that great suggestion.


----------



## SpikeC

If you're not going to do fish, why not get a usuba if you want to play with single bevel? Everybody needs veggies!


----------



## Crothcipt

Hmm I haven't thrown it out, just never hear much about usuba's around here. Will look into it further.


----------



## schanop

Where have you been when usuba posts came up? :sofa:


----------



## schanop

@birnado, coarse atagoyama aka-pin and hakka (suita?) will be a good synergy. I've got great result on single bevel knives with similar combo.


----------



## Crothcipt

:spin chair::doublebanghead: I guess I never made the transition to them being a single bevel Nakari. It is sometimes confusing what is what. So I am gonna say :newhere::saythat::justkidding:

Now that I hijacked this thread Great looking Yangi, wish I had a purpose for one.


----------



## Birnando

Crothcipt said:


> Hmm I haven't thrown it out, just never hear much about usuba's around here. Will look into it further.



Thanks for the comments guys

You know, I have started out with mostly double-bevel blades, but there are something with the single-bevels that really appeals to me, so my next purchases will be a Usuba and another Deba.

Most days being left-handed is ok, but in this sport.... not so much


----------



## markenki

Birnando said:


> Most days being left-handed is ok, but in this sport.... not so much



+1 from one lefty to another. Great looking yanagiba. I need one of those. Why did you choose Yoshikane?

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Birnando

markenki said:


> +1 from one lefty to another. Great looking yanagiba. I need one of those. Why did you choose Yoshikane?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mark



Well, for one thing a left-handed knife was no extra charge
Many places seem to charge an additional 50% to accommodate their smarter customers, so that made the choice easier for sure
In addition i wanted a Carbon knife.
Semi-stainless and stainless may be smashing stuff, but it is not for me.
The amount of time it took to have it made was also very impressive, all and all it took just a few weeks from ordering it to it actually arrived.

I started out looking at Shigefusa, but the wait seemed ridiculous, still, a Shigefusa is on my list as well!

There are so many fine Japanese makers out there, so I guess it could have been most any of the highly regarded ones really...


----------



## markenki

Thanks! Will definitely look into Yoshikane. I never understood the exorbitant upcharge for lefty versions. Glad to hear about this!


----------



## Birnando

I figured it was about time to post a pic of my Japanese knives.
There are 3 or 4 more underway to me, some due shortly, others might be a bit longer

Anyways, here is the breakdown:

Moritaka Deba 180mm
Takeda Gyoto 210mm
Shigefusa Sujihiki 210mm
Takeda Wa-Petty 150mm
Yoshikane Yanagibe 270mm
Takeda Nakiri 180mm ( I love this knife, it's been my most used until the Kato arrived)
Kato Gyoto, Carbon steel 240mm





Not all that, but for an amateur home chef like me, I find they do the job
The ones I'm waiting for are:
Shigefusa Cleaver
Yoshikane Usuba and Deba.
There are just two more in the making, but I'll await the showing of those until they are made


----------



## heldentenor

Nice setup! How do you like your Yoshikane yanagi?


----------



## Deckhand

Nice expense. glad you got a 240mm recently. I like the Nakiri.


----------



## EdipisReks

nice knives!


----------



## Birnando

heldentenor said:


> Nice setup! How do you like your Yoshikane yanagi?



Thank you!
I like that knife a lot.
It took a while to get used to, as it is my very first single bevel.
I use it a couple times a week to cut up nice pieces of fish for our family dinners, and the cuts are amazingly clean and easily executed


----------



## Birnando

Deckhand said:


> Nice expense. glad you got a 240mm recently. I like the Nakiri.



Thanks!
Yeah, that 240 is a step up from the 210. I like that size better.
The Kato was a superb surprise, this far, the most impressive knife I have ever used.




EdipisReks said:


> nice knives!



Thank you


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice little group you have there.

Can't wait to see your Shigefusa cleaver! I've only ever seen/heard of one, and it was here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1520-Shigefusa-Cleaver

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JBroida

what happened to your deba up there?


----------



## Birnando

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Nice little group you have there.
> 
> Can't wait to see your Shigefusa cleaver! I've only ever seen/heard of one, and it was here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1520-Shigefusa-Cleaver
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks, that link inspired me to get one of my own
As soon as I have had the chance to play around with it for a bit, I will most definitely share my findings, whatever they may be.



JBroida said:


> what happened to your deba up there?



Good eye man.
That was my first Japanese knife, and it was used as a practice tool for my freehand sharpening.
Apparently, my skills needed some honing
I'm gonna have to bring that back to looking half decent one of these days.
Still, it was educational, and I do hope I learnt from it..


----------



## oivind_dahle

NYDELIG!! .)


----------



## DK chef

nice setup  and the waiting list looks great to 

i can only agree with the Yoshiaki Fujiwara (kato), super knife in a pro kitchen, i use mine 210mm Gyuto and petty, everyday, stays sharp long time.


----------



## maxim

Now for your modest setup of Jnats :hungry::whistling:


----------



## Birnando

oivind_dahle said:


> NYDELIG!! .)



Mange takk



DK chef said:


> nice setup  and the waiting list looks great to
> 
> i can only agree with the Yoshiaki Fujiwara (kato), super knife in a pro kitchen, i use mine 210mm Gyuto and petty, everyday, stays sharp long time.



Thanks mate, yes that Kato sure is a great tool.


----------



## Birnando

maxim said:


> Now for your modest setup of Jnats :hungry::whistling:



Yes my friend, I suppose those will deserve a thread on their own one of these days


----------



## SpikeC

A nice batch of cutlery!


----------



## bieniek

This is a huge setup for a home user

Even for someone who really likes cooking, like you. 

But its good... 

Very nice knives B. 
BTW ive seen that deba at the gathering and it didt look that nasty?


----------



## Birnando

SpikeC said:


> A nice batch of cutlery!



Thank you
I do enjoy these tools a lot and find that my time spent cooking feels even more satisfying than before.



bieniek said:


> This is a huge setup for a home user
> 
> Even for someone who really likes cooking, like you.
> 
> But its good...
> 
> Very nice knives B.
> BTW ive seen that deba at the gathering and it didt look that nasty?



Thanks mate

Oh, the bevel and Kurouchi line was a tad off to say the least.
It works, and rather well at that, but I do think I have been able to clean it up a bit now.
The fingerstones I got from Maksim sure was a nice addition to really get that final touch on my knives!


----------



## Birnando

Here's a few more I have just received.

One is a Yoshiaki Fujiwara, Kato, this one is a 180 Petty. Hopefully this will deliver as well as my Gyoto in the same brand.

The second and third are Yoshikane.
One Usuba and one Deba, both left handed single bevels, I went this way because I really enjoy my Yanagi from this maker, and now the Yoshi-kit is complete so to speak


----------



## bieniek

Wow congrats on the new toys B great looking knive but the usuba especially, it just looks so neat and sexy  

Hehehe I must stop looking at picture of knives


----------



## schanop

How nice  Gotta get more Yoshi, I should remind myself.


----------



## jing

nice


----------



## chinacats

:zombiegrave:

As to the stones, yes they are naturals


----------



## Sparklepony

beautiful!


----------

